# 1992 d21 4x4 nissan truck



## benitoleyva (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi....does anybody know where is the vss sensor on my truck.....I think it stoped working :crying:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on a 4wd they keep the speed sensors in the transfer case..
(if you scroll down a little you should find the Hardbody section, might get a few more responses)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On a 2wd model, it'll be in the transmission tail housing on the right side. On 4WD models, it should be in the transfer case tail housing, I believe on the right side. A lot of VSS codes on mid-90's Nissans aren't due to a bad speed sensor, but a bad speedometer head in the instrument cluster. The brass inserts in the back of the speedo head where the four screws screw into tend to develop cracks, causing the screws to loosen up and cause poor contact with the printed circuit, resulting in the P0500 VSS malfunction code and/or erratic or no operation of the speedometer. Another cause is sometimes the plastic gear on the VSS will wear and strip.


----------

